# Burberry Shawl?



## PineappleMinnie

I have been trying to watch my spending because expenses tend to increase towards the end of the year - my birthday, Black Friday, Christmas etc.

If you can buy one item with $1000, what would you buy? 

I have been considering a shawl from Burberry. Are they worth the money? For your reference. I live in a place where it gets cold, windy, and rainy in the winter. It snows maybe 2-3 days out of the entire year.


----------



## grace-lee

How about this one? 






						Women's Oversize check scarf | BURBERRY | 24S
					

Buy BURBERRY Oversize check scarf online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com


----------



## PineappleMinnie

grace-lee said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Oversize check scarf | BURBERRY | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy BURBERRY Oversize check scarf online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com


I looked at the link you provided. The oversize scarf definitely looks very nice!! Now, I am debating whether should I get the oversize scarf or the shawl? The only concern I have with the oversize scarf is it may be too long for me. I am only 5' .


----------



## Sadayakko

I have one of those shawls I think you´re talking about and I´d say they´re definitely worth it. They´re very large but if you like to keep warm and/or like that look then go for it.  One thing to keep in mind is that due to the sheer nature of the scarf they snag like crazy, I don´t mind but if you do then I´d suggest the one @grace-lee suggested.


----------



## lill_canele

If I lived in a colder climate, I'd definitely get a Burberry shawl! They are very soft and with regular care will last for a long time.   

I live in California so I have to be picky. I already have a Fendi poncho, Burberry light rain jacket, and an Alexander McQueen scarf. I could not justify a Burberry shawl/scarf even though I was very close to buying one last week.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Sadayakko said:


> I have one of those shawls I think you´re talking about and I´d say they´re definitely worth it. They´re very large but if you like to keep warm and/or like that look then go for it.  One thing to keep in mind is that due to the sheer nature of the scarf they snag like crazy, I don´t mind but if you do then I´d suggest the one @grace-lee suggested.


Snag? How? Just curious to know more. 

I was looking at this: 





						Reversible Icon Stripe Wool Cape in Black - Women | Burberry® Official
					

An Italian-made wool cape, reversing from a solid colour to our Icon stripe. The design is finished with delicate eyelash fringing.




					ca.burberry.com


----------



## Sadayakko

@PineappleMinnie  Oh I´m so sorry, I was thinking of a completely different type of shawl. The lightweight one that was really popular a while back  Edit: If you do get one, could you share your opinion on the quality and such?

This type:


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Sadayakko said:


> @PineappleMinnie  Oh I´m so sorry, I was thinking of a completely different type of shawl. The lightweight one that was really popular a while back  Edit: If you do get one, could you share your opinion on the quality and such?
> 
> This type:



@Sadayakko Oh, I wouldn't consider this because 1. yes, it'll be prone to snagging 2. it's too thin for the winters I have here. I am debating if I should get the scarf that @grace-lee mentioned or the reversible wool cape that I was looking at. Which one would you choose ?


----------



## Sadayakko

I mean personally I´d say the one @grace-lee mentioned, I think it´s more versatile. The one you showed I think would be more suitable for autumn. To me it´s more like a poncho and I don´t think it´d help in the winter. Would you wear it outside of your winter jacket or inside? I´m from Scandinavia so perhaps the winter I'm thinking of is harsher than what you'll experience?


----------



## grace-lee

PineappleMinnie said:


> @Sadayakko Oh, I wouldn't consider this because 1. yes, it'll be prone to snagging 2. it's too thin for the winters I have here. I am debating if I should get the scarf that @grace-lee mentioned or the reversible wool cape that I was looking at. Which one would you choose ?


The cape you showed is too short for me... I personally like things can wrap me like a burrito  I recently saw something similar to the oversize scarf I linked in the B's outlet store, I couldn't find that particular design though. But I prefer cashmere than wool, the oversize scarf is 100% cashmere I believe, it is warmer than wool.

Would you consider Hermes' cape or shawl?


----------



## Sadayakko

I´ve only heard good things about them but I personally don´t have one so I couldn´t attest to the quality myself. I only have some scarfs at the moment. Their cashmere is very nice though.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Sadayakko said:


> I mean personally I´d say the one @grace-lee mentioned, I think it´s more versatile. The one you showed I think would be more suitable for autumn. To me it´s more like a poncho and I don´t think it´d help in the winter. Would you wear it outside of your winter jacket or inside? I´m from Scandinavia so perhaps the winter I'm thinking of is harsher than what you'll experience?



@Sadayakko I am sold! You are right! The one @grace-lee showed does seem more versatile! That’s it. I am getting it! I am trying to curb my spending now and will be getting that scarf next month . That poncho is probably difficult to wrap around when needed.

Yes, your winter is definitely harsher than mine. I wanted to visit the Scandinavia. It didn’t materialize due to the pandemic. Here, winter we have mostly rain, wind, and maybe a few days of snow.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

grace-lee said:


> The cape you showed is too short for me... I personally like things can wrap me like a burrito  I recently saw something similar to the oversize scarf I linked in the B's outlet store, I couldn't find that particular design though. But I prefer cashmere than wool, the oversize scarf is 100% cashmere I believe, it is warmer than wool.
> 
> Would you consider Hermes' cape or shawl?



Good question, I have not thought about Hermes’ capes or shawls? What’s the price range? 

I just thought the Burberry scarf would go well with my Burberry trench coat .


----------



## Sadayakko

When it comes to Hermes I´d say that you often pay an "Hermes tax" ( doesn´t stop me though).  You have a range from 1,400 isch to 6,500 isch ( USD). It´s a whole other beast. When it comes to Hermes scarves overall I definitely recommend them. Since Burberry is a bit cheaper though, I feel I can throw them around a bit more. Perhaps you should take that into consideration if you think you´ll be overly cautious?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Sadayakko said:


> When it comes to Hermes I´d say that you often pay an "Hermes tax" ( doesn´t stop me though).  You have a range from 1,400 isch to 6,500 isch ( USD). It´s a whole other beast. When it comes to Hermes scarves overall I definitely recommend them. Since Burberry is a bit cheaper though, I feel I can throw them around a bit more. Perhaps you should take that into consideration if you think you´ll be overly cautious?


That’s a bit too much. I can’t justify $1400 USD on a scarf! Especially, I don’t live in a very cold climate (which means I can’t get the cost per wear down). Yes, totally. If I have spent $1400, I’ll be like - did I get it dirty? That’s going to be tiring. 

I am still considering the Burberry scarf that @grace-lee mentioned. Still love it, but surprisingly - it has been a very warm winter. I haven’t even pulled out my regular classic Burberry scarf. If I buy the oversized one, how often would I actually use it? 

Another completely different thing I have been looking at is the Celine Phantom Cabas tote. Lol. Tote is my favourite style of bag because it carries a lot! I don’t know if I should get it because I bought the Moreau Paris Vincennes tote not too long ago .


----------

